
Grant Imahara AMA Video (2011) - raasdnil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5JCIu_tR2M
======
raasdnil
I really loved watching Grant on Mythbusters, his love of building robots and
automated _things_ was truly a joy to behold. Going to miss your contribution
to a better world. Thank you.

